# Is 300whp possible for a TTS on the stock K04?



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Is it possible to hit 300whp on pump gas on a TTS that still has the stock K04?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

My money is on nope.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe the only reason it isn't possible is because of quattro.. The power distribution kills the power to the wheels. If I put that same K04 on my car with the supporting injectors & fuel pump I'd def be in or over the 300 mark cuz of FWD but the con in it is too much torque which means crappy off the line take off


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ Agreed


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

FWD= less loss of WHP = less traction
Quattro= more loss of whp = more traction


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

GTI2Slow said:


> Is it possible to hit 300whp on pump gas on a TTS that still has the stock K04?


Pull out the Haldex fuse and yes


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

conneem-tt said:


> Pull out the Haldex fuse and yes


good call! almost forgot about that :laugh:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

So what is possible on the stock K04?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GTI2Slow said:


> So what is possible on the stock K04?


Probably best to talk to APR - looks like adding a HPFP may get you very close to your target WHP.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

Stevelev said:


> Probably best to talk to APR - looks like adding a HPFP may get you very close to your target WHP.


With downpipe, and exhaust I think you can get really close. My tune and @ all 4 wheels you can come close to 300ft-lbs at the wheels, pulling the haladex you'll see 300whp at the front for sure, my last dyno I was 243whp with no downpipe, at all 4.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

On apr 2+ i made 276 awhp on a mustang which typically are heartbreakers specially the one 1 I went to, DJ corrected numbers he said are around 295ish awp


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I would have to say yes, easily. Stage II flash, and some other power adders, easy money.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Am I missing something here ? How can one easily get to 300 whp with the drivetrain loss of a quattro car ? 

I understand that these numbers are based on at the crank not at the wheels:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

to my understanding; you'll need fuel components before you max out the K04, fuel pump and such. Hell, APR isn't even the most aggressive software you can buy. You could get REVO and likely make more power if my memory serves. Then there's things like turbo back exhaust, intake, and water/methanol injection and I could see gains of 100 crank hp in order to get to 300awhp. It doesn't seem implausible to me.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder what the hardware changes are to get the chart that Stevelev posted. I.e. Is it just the "required" parts? Or is it the "recommended" ones as well? If the former, I agree with NeverOEM. You could get to 300 whp. If the latter, you still prolly could, but you would need to get a bit exotic. 
Just my two cents worth....


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Lucky for us we get 100 octane from the pump.












At least you should be burning 93, as per the manual.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Fissues said:


> Lucky for us we get 100 octane from the pump.
> 
> At least you should be burning 93, as per the manual.


Gotta try 100 one of these days ... My manual says 91 and that's really the best available around me (aside from Sunoco 94 with Ethanol)


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

alva8193 said:


> On apr 2+ i made 276 awhp on a mustang which typically are heartbreakers specially the one 1 I went to, DJ corrected numbers he said are around 295ish awp



What modifications and what fuel was used?


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

GTI2Slow said:


> What modifications and what fuel was used?


3" catless dp, apr hpfp and apr stage 2+ on 93 oct pump fuel it was in the mid 80's that day


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd like to hear what you all say if the question was asked in this manner:

What would you do to get a TT-S to 300awhp safely?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

J. Dub said:


> What would you do to get a TT-S to 300awhp safely?


How about:



alva8193 said:


> 3" catless dp, apr hpfp and apr stage 2+ on ...


100 oct fuel


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> How about:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 oct fuel


I'm surprised you didn't say FMIC. But then again u live in Canada so I shouldn't be surprised. Your climate is colder then mine.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

J. Dub said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say FMIC. But then again u live in Canada so I shouldn't be surprised. Your climate is colder then mine.


Good point ! For the record, it does get stinking hot and humid in the summer up here so heat soaking happens. The REVO software I had for a BT in my B6 A4 provided the ability to tweak and use more agressive settings so high octane gas along with a better intercooler was a must. 

I dont recall any of the software vendors stating an intercooler is a requirement with the TTS ...


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> Good point ! For the record, it does get stinking hot and humid in the summer up here so heat soaking happens. The REVO software I had for a BT in my B6 A4 provided the ability to tweak and use more agressive settings so high octane gas along with a better intercooler was a must.
> 
> I dont recall any of the software vendors stating an intercooler is a requirement with the TTS ...


You're correct. I have yet to read it's a requirement as well.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

J. Dub said:


> You're correct. I have yet to read it's a requirement as well.


If I have some understanding of what I have read so far, its not a "requirement"; but it might be looked at as "something needed to achieve" the vendor stated gains, or/and maintain them. 
Too much thinking... out :beer:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Has anyone other than alva8193 put down more than 275+ AWHP on the dyno?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GTI2Slow said:


> Has anyone other than alva8193 put down more than 275+ AWHP on the dyno?


I'm toying with the idea of going to the dyno but likely wont do it until the spring


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> I'm toying with the idea of going to the dyno but likely wont do it until the spring


Explain eh?!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

J. Dub said:


> Explain eh?!


Explain "eh", "toying" or "spring" ?


----------

